# Calabogie Peaks/Lodge



## Tacoma (Apr 18, 2009)

I've read the reviews and these both seem like nice quiet places.  I would like to know if these are RTU or deeded?  If RTU when does it expire? Also any idea of how much the maintenance fees are currently and if there are possible special assessments coming up.  My sister has asked me to find her a timeshare and don't want to get caught with any surprises.  Thanks for any help you can offer.

Joan


----------



## CSB (Apr 18, 2009)

Since no-one has answered you yet, I will try to give some info that I found on the web.

Link for Calabogie Lodge has some resale info:
http://www.calabogielodge.com/resales.html

Calabogie Peaks appears to be a RTU and the maintainance fees are quoted between $450 and $700 depending on the sale ad that you look at. I would have given you the link for the sales but I do not want to promote any of the timeshare resale companies. If your sister wants to experience the timeshare in Calabogie then maybe she should rent one and visit to see if she likes it. You can find rentals easily on the net. I saw an ad for rental - Calabogie Lodge 2 bedroom for $800. 

I get the impression that your sister wants to buy a timeshare and that you are in charge of finding one for her. Hope that you have been reading TUG and researching whether to buy, who not to buy from etc.


----------



## SteveH (May 4, 2009)

Both are RTU.  We own 2 weeks at Calabogie Lodge.  When you purchase a resale the clock restarts and you get a 50 year RTU.  MFs have gone up like other timeshares so that current MFs are about $500 - 1BR or $550 for a 2BR (Cad$ - US should be about 20% less).  The Lodge has more mature trees on site and has more of a cabin feel with natural pine interiors.  The peaks is somewhat newer in a more open environment on the opposite side of the lake. If you're a skier, then the peaks might be a better choice.  Calabogie Lodge also has an effective rental program for owners.  PM me if you require further details.
Steve


----------



## AKE (May 6, 2009)

There is almost always availability at this resort on RCI - may be better just to rent than buy (unless you get a real baragin renting would by cheaper in my opinion).


----------



## geneticblend (May 8, 2009)

Tacoma,

We traded a week there in the summer last year. I have photos that I can share with you if you would like. I have sent you a PM. Let me know and I would be happy to send you the photos via your email.


----------



## Tacoma (May 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone now I just have to find the unit.  As always we are in no rush.

Joan


----------



## VC009 (May 10, 2009)

Are you looking for 1, 2 or 3 bedroom?

I have a 1 bedroom there for July 17-24. It sleeps 4. It is for every 2 years.

If you are interested, PM me for more information.


----------



## Ironwood (May 27, 2009)

*Calabogie Lodge Resort*

We are a couple considering an RCI week exchange at Calabogie Lodge Resort to combine a visit with family and friends in Ottawa.  RCI shows lots of availability.   From their website it appears most units are loft type.  Our preference having had an unhappy loft experience at another resort last year is a unit all on one level.  I emailed the resort last week, and received a reply to book thru RCI then call her at the resort and she would assign a same level unit to us.  I responded to the same email thread with another question and received a response from another individual that one level units could not be guaranteed.  That tells me it depends who you reach.  Does anyone know if one level 1 or 2 bedroom units are available and how they can be secured?   Are there units or buildings to avoid ie. renovated vs. old?  Whats with their $500 security deposit....I can't recall seeing anything higher and I wouldn't wish to get into a fight at check out for the return of my desposit!


----------

